# Suppliers?



## elm2003 (Jul 26, 2008)

I am just starting out in the catering business and I would like to know if you could tell me how you go about finding a food supplier.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I use most of the suppliers I have used for other companies.
You can Google for local suppliers. Type in produce and places will pop up. Then contact a sales agent.They will send you order guides with prices.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Other professionals will be willing to help. Contact local restaurants and see who they use- not the chains, but local places. Look in the yellow pages for wholesale fruit and veg vendors. Try Sysco and US Foods- both are nationwide, I believe.

Where are you located?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Growers Farmer's Markets, I buy whole hogs and butcher them for events. 
Where are you located?


----------

